# Ariens ST3520 service question



## 21tgs (Oct 26, 2006)

Last year I purchased an ST3520 to go along with my new house. Being used I wanted to go over the unit to make sure that it was ready for whatever may come my way. The very first thing that I did was contact Ariens. Through them I was able to purchase all of the service and owner's manuals.

To date I have cleaned and re-built the carburetor, adjusted the governor, installed new drive belts and fully lubed the chassis. I like the Ariens because it is serviceable which brings me to my question. In reading the manual I see that I am to check the oil level in the auger drive gear case.

The manual specifies Ariens grease #xxxxxx, so I use what I have which is a high quality low temperature lithium based grease with PTFE for water proofing but is NLGI #2. After I pump the unit full of this I re-read the manual to see that the Ariens grease is NLGI #0, a slightly more viscous grease.

Should I be concerned about this? Should I buy the re-build kit and tear the gear case apart so that I can remove the #2 grease and replace it with the proper #0 grease? I feel pretty good that it will be OK, but if someone knows for sure I really would like to hear from you.


----------



## icepickjake (Mar 17, 2006)

It wont hurt it, at least you greased it-most people dont and still dont have any problems


----------



## 21tgs (Oct 26, 2006)

Thank you for the good news IcePick. I'll let it ride just the way that it is.


----------

